# Überwinterung von Thalia dealbata



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Sep. 2008)

Hallo.

Da es ja nun bald so weit ist und Teich & Garten "winterfest" gemacht werden muss, stell ich mir die Frage, wie überwintere ich meine __ Thalia dealbata richtig!?

Einmal lese ich, z.B. wie __ Canna-Rhizome, also ausgraben und trocken und dann wieder im Topf lassen (also nass) aber frostfrei!

Was ist nun besser und vor allem sicherer?

Ich hätte es jetzt so gemacht: Triebe abgeschnitten, Rhizom ausgegraben und abtrocknen lassen und anschließend in trockene Erde gepackt. Richtig so?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Überwinterung von  Thalia dealbata*

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?


----------



## axel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Überwinterung von Thalia dealbata*

Hallo Mirco 

Schau doch mal dort nach .

http://de.gardening.eu/pflanzen/Wasserpflanzen/Thalia-dealbata/3843/

Ich hab so eine Pflanze leider noch nicht .

Lg
axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Überwinterung von  Thalia dealbata*

Hi Mirko,

ganz austrocknen würde ich sie nicht, ist ja schließlich eine Sumpfpflanze.  (fällt der Wasserspiegel stark ab, bleibt es unter der Erdoberfläche doch noch lange feucht). Mit mehr kann ich nicht dienen, meine Thalias haben dieses Jahr nicht gekeimt, es war ihnen wohl zu warm. Mal nächstes Jahr abwarten:beeten (sind wohl Kaltkeimer)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Überwinterung von  Thalia dealbata*

Hallo Mirko,

bei mir haben sie bisher sowohl im ungeheizten Gewächshaus (Wassertiefe ca. 30 cm) überlebt als auch im Freiland (Wassertiefe ca. 40 cm).


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Überwinterung von  Thalia dealbata*

Hallo!

Ich hol den Beitrag mal wieder hoch? Wie haben denn Eure Thalia dealbatas den/die Winter überlebt?

Ich habe meine erst seit Juni 09 und bin mal neugierig, welche Erfahrungen Ihr gemacht habt.


----------

